# Fantasy RPG Class Test



## timelessripple (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi everyone! 
  The purpose of this thread is to discuss a cool test I found online, the Fantasy RPG Class Test. Is the test accurate in terms of your personality and/or the RPG character you would typically choose? Was it interesting/amusing/enjoyable? Was it a good reflection of RPG classes in general? What improvements could be made?

  Take the test, post your result, and discuss what you think:
HelloQuizzy.com: The Fantasy RPG Class Test

  Here's what I got:

*The Rune Knight*

  56% Strength, 8% Bloodlust, 40% Intelligence, 16% Spirit, 32% Vitality and 28% Agility!







  Masters of elemental magic and swordsmanship, Rune Knights are valuable and staunch allies in battle. By using rune magic to imbue their weapons with elemental power, Rune Knights can defeat opponents most other warriors can only dream of defeating. Their magic can help them slice through the toughest armor and vanquish the most formidable foes. For example, by condensing wind magic around their blade, Rune Knights can slice through even the toughest and most impenetrable armor. Additionally, Rune Knights can enhance the strength of their own body and armor with rune magic to make it more resistant to enemy spellcasters and warriors. By covering themselves in these powerful runes, enemy attacks simply bounce off of them. In fact, certain runes can even make attacks literally reflect back onto the enemy essentially turning the power of the enemy against them. Although most often honorable warriors, the Rune Knights may turn to the side evil if necessary.
  Congratulations on reaching this high class!


  I really enjoyed this test. I thought that it was a bit long, but the result was pretty accurate. This is definitely the class I would choose in an RPG game (if the game offered that class of course). With 40 or so different classes, I think it offered a wide range of options and possibilities that accurately reflect the classes most RPGs offer. Downsides were that it was a bit long, and very occasionally I couldn't find an option that best fit me. But I guess even with those problems, it was still a lot of fun to take, and it offered some fairly accurate results! 

  So what do you guys think? Post your results below!!!


----------



## Croesus (Jan 1, 2011)

Not a bad test - the author shows humor and creativity, especially in the class write-ups. 

*The Grand Bishop*
20% Strength, 8% Bloodlust, 48% Intelligence, 64% Spirit, 24% Vitality and 16% Agility!






Grand Bishops often have few skills with weapons and they are probably the least physically powerful of all the classes. However, they are by no means the weakest class. In fact, Grand Bishops utilize some of the most powerful magic in world: the power to control time. By controlling time, Grand Bishops can change and reverse the course of events and defeat opponents that no other class could ever dream of defeating. In fact, Grand Bishops can even alter the time of an object, allowing them to fast forward that object into the future or revert it to a state in the past. As an extension, this can be used as an advanced form of healing, enabling Grand Bishops to restore severed limbs and wounds. Although time may be a powerful ally, it requires a great deal of energy and magic to manipulate, so Grand Bishops use this power sparingly. Instead, they more often use their mastery over light magic and the basic elements to battle their foes. Grand Bishops may be supremely powerful spellcasters, but they most often use their power for good rather than evil. Those who use their power for evil may abuse their power over time and fall into chaos and oblivion.


----------



## TanisFrey (Jan 2, 2011)

The Alchemic Sorcerer

20% Strength, 8% Bloodlust, 36% Intelligence, 52% Spirit, 24% Vitality and 28% Agility!

The Alchemic Sorcerer

With their superior intelligence, Alchemic Sorcerers are able to use runes to transmute and control the elements. Although not exactly spellcasters, Alchemic Sorcerers are more than capable of unleashing powerful blasts of fire, water, earth, and air. In addition, they are capable of performing techniques that no other spellcaster can. In fact, Alchemic Sorcerers are able to deconstruct objects and then reconstruct them in almost any way they choose. For example, Alchemic Sorcerers can turn a simple spark into a blazing fire by manipulating the concentration of oxygen in the surrounding air. They can even reconstruct demolished buildings or turn lead into pure gold. With endless possibilties and combinations, alchemy can be a truly unique and deadly form of combat. Of course, a transmutation circle is almost always necessary for for these kinds reconstructions. The ultimate goal of the Alchemic Sorcerer is the quest for knowledge and eternal life. Alchemic Sorcerers are intrigued by life and endlessly search for ways to transmute, combine, and create different creatures and forms of life so that they may learn more about their own lives and how to extend it. While Alchemic Sorcerers are normally on the side of light, alchemy can be a dangerous and immoral form of magic, so it is not unusual for one to become corrupt and power hungry.


----------



## jonesy (Jan 2, 2011)

Not bad. Not bad at all. That's actually pretty fun. And the little adventure was a marked difference to similar tests. I got:


The Prime Wizard






24% Strength, 8% Bloodlust, 68% Intelligence, 28% Spirit, 20% Vitality and 32% Agility!

Prime Wizards are the ultimate spellcasters. They often devote themselves almost entirely to the art of magic and neglect everything else. However, this is not a problem considering how ridiculously powerful their spells and elemental magic are. Although Prime Wizards specialize in lightning magic, they are proficient with all the other elements as well. However, their mastery over ligthning far exceeds that of any of the other spellcaster classes allowing them to manipulate the lightning more skillfully and effortlessly. In fact, these magicians are the only ones able to completely manipulate the weather and unleash the true fury of nature on their foes. In addition, Prime Wizards can use their lightning magic to augment both their speed and power allowing them to easily engage in close combat if necessary.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Jan 2, 2011)

*The Rune Knight*

40% Strength, 16% Bloodlust, 32% Intelligence, 28% Spirit, 28% Vitality and 16% Agility!


Masters of elemental magic and swordsmanship, Rune Knights are valuable and staunch allies in battle. By using rune magic to imbue their weapons with elemental power, Rune Knights can defeat opponents most other warriors can only dream of defeating. Their magic can help them slice through the toughest armor and vanquish the most formidable foes. For example, by condensing wind magic around their blade, Rune Knights can slice through even the toughest and most impenetrable armor. Additionally, Rune Knights can enhance the strength of their own body and armor with rune magic to make it more resistant to enemy spellcasters and warriors. By covering themselves in these powerful runes, enemy attacks simply bounce off of them. In fact, certain runes can even make attacks literally reflect back onto the enemy essentially turning the power of the enemy against them. Although most often honorable warriors, the Rune Knights may turn to the side evil if necessary.
Congratulations on reaching this high class!

Looks like I'm the only one who got something other than an 8% for Bloodlust. Well, see my sig...  

<!--		        *Rate my test!*



Currently 0/5 Stars.	
1	
2	
3	
4	
5	
click away
				-->


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 2, 2011)

I got a secret class and it fits..

*The Combustion Maven*
36% Strength, 20% Bloodlust,  44% Intelligence,  8% Spirit,  16% Vitality and 56% Agility!






The Combustion Maven is an expert with explosives and a master of evasion on the battlefield. Quickly and stealthily setting an elaborate array of traps and bombs is an easy job for Combustion Mavens and allows them to easily eliminate any opponent. Combustion Mavens have the unique ability to transform almost anything into a powerful explosive device by imbuing it with their magic. This ability can even extend to their weapons, allowing every swing of their blade or shot of their bow to create explosions on impact. Some have even developed the ability to create explosions with their mental power alone! In fact, the greatest Combustion Mavens even have the power to create small nuclear blasts. In addition, Combustion Mavens have the power to combine their bombs with elemental magic allowing for deadly and sinister combinations of these two arts. With their advanced knowledge of explosives and mechanics, Combustion Mavens are leading the charge toward the future by combining advanced technology with ancient magic.

Congratulations on reaching this brilliant class!

This is a secret class and requires a very high amount of Explosive Energy. You scored 84% on this variable!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 3, 2011)

Hmmm...

Your result for The Fantasy RPG Class Test ...
The Sound Weaver
24% Strength, 12% Bloodlust, 32% Intelligence, 48% Spirit, 32% Vitality and 32% Agility!



By manipulating noise, Sound Weavers are able to attack and manipulate their foes with sound waves. Often times, Sound Weavers will be skilled with an instrument, and they'll use their music to create powerful illusions. Escaping from one of these illusions is extremely difficult, allowing Sound Weavers to keep a safe distance from their foes and defeat them from afar. Their magic can even be used to control the cloud the thoughts of their opponents and control their minds! Furthermore, Sound Weavers are in harmony with the world around them, and nature responds to the flow of their music, allowing them to gently persuade creatures and the environment to aid them in battle. In fact, Sound Weavers can use their sound magic to manipulate the elements. Although not physically powerful, Sound Weavers are swift, agile, and incredibly skilled with a bow, so they normally attack from a distance; however, expert Sound Weavers can use their sound magic to augment the power and abilities of themselves and their allies. Conversely, they can even use their magic to hinder the powers of their opponents, making the Sound Weavers extremely valuable on any team. Furthermore, they can combine their music with light magic in order to heal, defend, and cure themselves or anyone around them. Offensively, Sound Weavers can amplify sound in the air to burst the eardrums of their opponents thus destabilizing and defeating them. They can even mute or distort their own sounds so that opponents can't hear them approaching or discern the direction of their attacks.
Congratulations on reaching this powerful class!


----------



## DumbPaladin (Jan 3, 2011)

Your result for *The Fantasy RPG Class Test* ...
*The Silver Hand*

 				12% Strength,  8% Bloodlust,  32% Intelligence,  48% Spirit,  40% Vitality and  28% Agility!




The Silver Hand is both a martial arts expert and a master of light magic. Specifically Silver Hands use their magic for healing and restoring life to those whose lives are fading. With the ability to cure any illness or disease, Silver Hands are often viewed as gods to those around them. As one of the most pure and benevolent classes, Silver Hands almost solely walk the path of good rather than evil. However, because of their proficiency with life and moon magic, it is not uncommon for them to occassionally use their powers for the side of darkness. Just as they can give life, they can also drain it and absorb it as their own thus becoming even more powerful. By absorbing another's life energy they are literally absorbing their power, spirit, and will and are able to use it to enhance their own power. Furthermore, their moon magic can be used to transform themselves and others from humans into ghastly creatures of darkness.


Congratulations on reaching this high class!


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Jan 3, 2011)

Ton of fun. Interesting art for all the results so far, though this guy I might go for a different head . . . 


<h4>The Shaolin Guru</h4><p>36% Strength,  8% Bloodlust,  24% Intelligence,  48% Spirit,  48% Vitality and  16% Agility!</p><p style="text-align:center"><img src="http://cdn.okccdn.com/php/load_okc_image.php/images/0x0/0x0/0/10020146786998516131.jpeg" width="449" height="554" /></p><div><p>As one of the wisest and most powerful classes, the Shaolin Guru is a master of both combat and magic. Using light magic to enhance their martial arts skills, Shaolin Gurus can defeat even the most fierce, evil, and dark of opponents. By releasing blasts of light based energy from their fists, Shaolin Gurus can easily shatter through the armor and defensive spells of their opponents. Shaolin Gurus also excel at using healing and defensive magic making them valuable allies in battle. By surrounding themselves with fields of light energy, Shaolin Gurus can repell any sword or spell that tries to harm them. With their incredible combination of defense, strength, and magic, Shaolin Gurus are virtually invincible in battle. Using their mastery of moon magic, Shaolin Gurus can undergo a variety of transformations to enhance their abilities including their transformation into the poweful and sagacious Owl Spirit by night.</p>


----------



## jonesy (Jan 3, 2011)

I just had to try again to see what would happen if I picked every joke answer:


The Classless






8% Strength, 12% Bloodlust, 8% Intelligence, 12% Spirit, 12% Vitality and 20% Agility!

Somehow you completely failed at achieving a class. How in the world did you manage that!?  But I guess it makes you sort of unique? A jack of all trades and a master of none, you are the Classless!

This is a very low level class. Actually it's not even really a class at all, but you can go ahead and pretend it is.

If you would like a different class, try being more consistent with your answers. Or you could try shooting for the Rising Phoenix class which requires all of your skills to be nearly equal.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2011)

Hmm! I got this one...

<p><em>Your result for The Fantasy RPG Class Test...</em></p><h4>The Alchemic Sorcerer</h4><p>20% Strength,  12% Bloodlust,  56% Intelligence,  40% Spirit,  36% Vitality and 16% Agility!</p><p style="text-align:center"><img src="http://cdn.okccdn.com/php/load_okc_image.php/images/0x0/0x0/0/8236184304728388520.jpeg" width="727" height="845" /></p><div><p>With their superior intelligence, Alchemic Sorcerers are able to use potions and runes to transmute and control the elements. Although not exactly spellcasters, Alchemic Sorcerers are more than capable of unleashing powerful blasts of fire, water, earth, and air. In addition, they are capable of performing techniques that no other spellcaster can. In fact, Alchemic Sorcerers are able to deconstruct objects and then reconstruct them in almost any way they choose. For example, Alchemic Sorcerers can turn a simple spark into a blazing fire by manipulating the concentration of oxygen in the surrounding air. They can even reconstruct demolished buildings or turn lead into pure gold. With endless possibilties and combinations, alchemy can be a truly unique and deadly form of combat. Of course, a transmutation circle is almost always necessary for for these kinds reconstructions. The ultimate goal of the Alchemic Sorcerer is the quest for knowledge and eternal life. Alchemic Sorcerers are intrigued by life and endlessly search for ways to transmute, combine, and create different creatures and forms of life so that they may learn more about their own lives and how to extend it. While Alchemic Sorcerers are normally on the side of light, alchemy can be a dangerous and immoral form of magic, so it is not unusual for one to become corrupt and power hungry.</p>
<p>Congratulations on reaching this unique and powerful class!</p>
<p>This is a secret class and requires a very high amount of Alchemic Sorcery. You scored 76% on this variable!</p></div><p><a href="http://www.helloquizzy.com/tests/the-fantasy-rpg-class-test">Take The Fantasy RPG Class Test</a> at <a href="http://www.helloquizzy.com/">HelloQuizzy</a></p>


----------



## Abraxas (Jan 4, 2011)

Interesting - The Silent Wanderer

40% Strength, 24% Bloodlust, 20% Intelligence, 20% Spirit, 20% Vitality and 56% Agility!




The Silent Wanderer

Oftentimes Silent Wanderers can be very introverted and enjoy being alone, and this may be misconstrued as a sign of evil. Some people may even find Silent Wanderers strange and unusual, but they know in their hearts who they truly are and what they truly believe. With their strong convictions, stealthy nature, and skill with weapons, Silent Wanderers can be deadly foes. Although they are skilled with a sword, Silent Wanderers often prefer to silently snipe their enemies with a bow. By hiding in the shadows, Silent Wanderers can use their bow to take down entire groups of warriors without ever revealing their presence. When traveling, Silent Wanderers leave no footprints making them impossible to track, and in close combat they are so swift and agile that they hardly make a sound. Oftentimes, this makes it nearly impossible to predict and read their movements allowing the Silent Wanderers to easily defeat their opponents. Although they do not actively seek battle, they will not hesitate to defend themselves or their honor.


----------



## Kaledor (Jan 4, 2011)

*The War Paladin*

The War Paladin
40% Strength, 20% Bloodlust, 32% Intelligence, 36% Spirit, 20% Vitality and 16% Agility!






Powerful and noble warriors, War Paladins are both masters of weapons and defensive magic. By imbuing their weapons with light magic, War Paladins can easily and effortlessly vanquish any evil or undead foes. Additionally, they excel at defensive spells which they use to enhance the protective power of their shields. The magic of spellcasters has little affect on War Paladins because of the defensive capabilities of their magical shields. These shields also help protect them against any physical attacks, making War Paladins almost impossible to injure. On top of that, they can use their magic to heal themselves or their allies. The combination of high physical power and high defensive magic make War Paladins one of the top classes. Their only downside is that that they can sometimes lack stealth and can be quite slow; however, the strongest War Paladins have increased their agility enough so that it is not a problem in battle.

Congratulations on reaching this truly noble class!


----------



## FoxWander (Jan 4, 2011)

*The Assassin Mage*

Interesting... I thought my answers were all over the place but it wound up with a class I might have chosen myself.  Can't say I care for the picture though.


*The Assassin Mage*

_16% Strength, 20% Bloodlust, 48% Intelligence, 32% Spirit, 24% Vitality and 40% Agility!_






By combining powerful magic with skills in stealth and assassination, the Assassin Mages can easily take down any foe. The Assassin Mages imbue their weapons and armor with their deadly magic to enhance all their abilities. Utilizing the shadows to their advntage, Assassin Mages can singlehandedly defeat entire groups of warriors without ever revealing their presence. Although Assassin Mages specialize in wind magic, they are proficient in the other basic elements. However, their mastery over wind far exceeds that of any of the other spellcaster classes allowing them to manipulate the wind more skillfully and effortlessly. Leaping through the air and flying short distances is no problem for the Assassin Mage, and by using the wind to augment their speed and agility they can easily outmaneuver any foe. On top of that, they can use their magic detect the presence of any nearby foe, and by condensing the wind around their blade they can easily slash through any and all armor and barriers. Although Assassin Mages normally use their wind magic discretely, they would not be opposed to creating tornadoes, hurricanes, and prisons of impenetrable wind if the situation called for it.

Congratulations on reaching this high level class!


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jan 5, 2011)

TanisFrey said:


> The Alchemic Sorcerer






Shayuri said:


> <h4>The Alchemic Sorcerer</h4>
> <p>This is a secret class and requires a very high amount of Alchemic Sorcery. </p>



"*This is a secret class*"!!!    Shhh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't tell anyone, but I got this result too.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 5, 2011)

Neat test. Very unique and fun.  My results came up as such: 

The Odin Warrior

44% Strength, 20% Bloodlust, 28% Intelligence, 24% Spirit, 36% Vitality and 28% Agility!






Masters of multiple weapons and forms of hand-to-hand combat, the Odin Warriors are truly fierce and formidable opponents. Although Odin Warriors may look frightening, they often have a good heart and engage in battle for the right reasons. However, make them your enemy and expect to be soundly defeated. Although warm-hearted on the inside, Odin Warriors are tough, cold and ferocious on the outside. Their endurance and strength is almost boundless enabling them to take down truly formidable foes. Their skin is literally so tough that they can block a sword with their bare hands. Spellcasters have trouble against them as well because magic attacks seem to have little effect on this tough natural armor. Besides their defense, Odin Warriors can easily punch through stone walls with their bare hands. With a sword, Odin Warriors can simply slice through giant boulders as if they were made of butter. This combination of defense and strength make the Odin Warrior an unstoppable force.

Congratulations on reaching this high class!

I really like the artwork provided with these results.


----------



## jefgorbach (Jan 8, 2011)

Grand Bishop here as well


----------

